# Gas Or Diesel?



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

*gas or diesel*​
*Is your tow vehicle gas or diesel?*

gas4442.72%diesel5957.28%


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just curious whether the majority of Outbackers tow vehicles are gas or diesel.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

double d said:


> Just curious whether the majority of Outbackers tow vehicles are gas or diesel.


Gas from this Outbacker. Tow 12k fiver about ten trips annually. 4:10 axle a must with gas in my book. If I towed full time or more often then would consider dmax. Just not worth it for my needs and I do fine on Upstate NY hills.
Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Diesel Here...

301BQ..fully loaded...4 motorcycles...2 Kayays...1 port-a-boat....and some very large mountains passes. Can't imagine trying this with a gas truck. BTW..the truck is a 2008 and it just hit 29,000 miles 2 months ago. Yea..it sits in garage most of the time...only comes out to haul trailer and weekend dirtbbike trips.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Audi diesel power. Won 24hr of Le Man. Gives me 14 mpg towing. Good enough for me.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Diesel here with our 300RB


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

DIESEL


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Diesel here ...

321FRL about 12K loaded. Planning some real serious traveling in 2013 and did not want any problems with going up hills and especially down hills. Did some long hauling in my days and loosing your brakes coming down a hill is a very scary experience. Did it twice. The engine brake of a diesel is a real comfort. 20 mpg average empty, 13 mpg average pulling the Outback.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

6.7L PowerStroke Diesel 325FRE


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief901 said:


> 6.7L PowerStroke Diesel 325FRE


I can't believe how quiet the 6.7 is. It's my next truck, but i love my 7.3.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gas 5.7 liter here. I drive a 500HP/1200#ft torque Diesel Fire engine every day at work and truly appreciate the power of a Diesel truck. Just can't justify it for 7-8 camping trips a year. Gas Tundra works great for now, definitely see a Diesel in my future after retirement.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

My wife and I would like a larger Outback after the kids are grown, and will be upgrading to a diesel truck at that time. But for 270BH, my Ford Ecoboost has more than enough power to handle that.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Gas as of now for me. As the family grows and the need for a larger Outback happens, we'll see if a V10 gasser or diesel is the better option for us.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

First 03 F150 SuperCab 5.4L/3.55, now 99 Suburban 2500 7.4L/3.73 with Jayco 26BH 6,000 lb. Either does the job, more comfortable tow and much more passenger room with the Suburban. With 192K on the original motor and tranny, hoping it will last a few more years (body/interior super clean/AC suspect); we don't get to go much maybe 10-20 nights per year. Down the road, I am shooting for a bigger camper, maybe OB 250RS or more and V10 Ford 4x4 crew cab F250/350 or a Diesel. Like fireman, I drove a 72-passenger diesel school bus for years, very powerful, fun to drive, but simply cannot afford one, and uncalled for at this point in my life.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Old van was a 350 gasser, and barely got the job done. Kept looking for a big block gasser or diesel, and then found the signature truck first. Tows great, and am really happy with it, but I think a V10 would get the job done too


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Diesel here (5.9 Cummins)...tried gas just exhausing and expensive. Get 13 towing 20 solo.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Gas here. If we ever go to something larger than the 21RS will seriously consider diesel.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

rather than diesel, i will say COMPRESSION COMBUSTION.....


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

6.4L PowerStroke Diesel


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

7.3 DRW Powerstroke!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you can afford the price of a diesel truck, it is well worth it.

If you can't, then you're stuck with a gas truck.

If you love the performance of a diesel truck, you'll buy it.

If you love the fuel economy of a diesel truck, you'll buy it.

If you love the resale value of a diesel truck, you'll buy it.

Did I mention I'm on my second diesel truck?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We have a diesel...However its a 2012 VW 2.0 TDI and she gets 50mpg. But I still tow with a 15yr old Burb that gets about 8mpg towing. Still a little under 100K on the clock and runs perfect....I love everything about this old truck, pulling or not. We dont go enough to justify another truck. ---Mike


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Diesel.. Duramax towing 325FRE


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

got a 2500hd gas for our 27rsds want to go diesel but the gasser works good only go out about 5-15 days a year i dont have to drive it every day got the 1500 for that been thinking about getting rid of both and going diesel if the right deal comes around may have to pull the trigger!!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Started with a 2004 5.4L SuperCrew with 3:55 gears&#8230;upgraded to a 2000 F250 CC with 7.3L stroker with 3:73 rears. 
Not even a comparison, with the gasser I could really feel a strong a head wind and pulling any hills needed some planning (get a run at them). 
With the stroker just giver a little throttle and go. I have accelerated up mountains that gasser would be struggling with. 
Although, I would like to give one of those new EcoBoosts with the 6 speed tranny a test pull.


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Towing a 32BHDS with a Duramax 2500HD.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Donzi-T said:


> Towing a 32BHDS with a Duramax 2500HD.


 Duramax Diesel 2500 HD 6.6


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

I have a gasser to tow my 11k lbs TT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Gas, 2016 GMC 5.3. Pulls my 23RS just fine and we have same nasty hills around here. For the amount of towing I do, I can't justify the added expense of purchasing and maintaining a diesel. Last truck was gas as well, a 2002 Suburban with a 6.0. This new 5.3 out pulls the old 6.0 by a hefty margin.


Wow...you're pulling this topic out of the archives for sure. It has been 4 years since the last post on this thread. 

BTW...I am now on my 2nd diesel and I'll never go back to a gas truck.


----------



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

2016 Nissan XD Diesel 5.0 Cummings pulling a 326RL does a fantastic job.


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

2005 F250, gas V10, crew cab, long bed, 4:88 gears and a custom tow/performance tune. Even running 35" tires I have an effective ratio of 4:39. I never fail to be impressed with the pulling power of my truck. I especially look forward to long and winding grades. Manually shift into 3rd and just go. I average about 7-8 MPG towing...okay maybe 6-7, but I put less than 5,000 on the truck in a year (66,700 on the odometer) and 3,000 of that is usually on one long summer road trip. I have towed 6,500 lbs (2004 21RS), 7,400 lbs (2008 Tango 299 BHS) and now a 9,000 lbs 2015 310TB. They all feel the same. I get 10-11 empty. When I retire and put a lot more miles on the road I will own a diesel but that does not mean I won't keep this truck.

By the way, I have always used Equal-i-zer hitches, currently the 14,000 lbs version. Scaled tongue weights rise quickly. Haven't weighed the 310 yet but my last trailer came in at 1,100 fully loaded and most of the time I have gear in the bed, aft of the axle.

My daily driver is a 2016 F150 Lariat 3.5 EB with max tow...a beautiful, comfortable, capable and highly advanced truck no doubt but a toy compared to Clifford the Big Red Truck. He is a simple 4 ton beast.


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

We bought our truck to handle anything we'd ever possibly buy in any situation - so diesel.

2012 GMC turbo diesel, Allison tranny, crew cab, 8' bed, duallies, air bags with in-cab controller and 4WD. We are carrying, until Thursday, a single slide truck camper with a dry weight of about 3000 lbs, IIRC. 12.5 - 13.5 mpg loaded with about 4500 pounds of gear, 16mpg unloaded. It doesn't even feel the weight. Thursday we trade the TC for a 240URS. Mileage ought to improve lol...


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > Gas, 2016 GMC 5.3. Pulls my 23RS just fine and we have same nasty hills around here. For the amount of towing I do, I can't justify the added expense of purchasing and maintaining a diesel. Last truck was gas as well, a 2002 Suburban with a 6.0. This new 5.3 out pulls the old 6.0 by a hefty margin.
> ...


LOL! I forgot I started this poll! But since it's active again, I've since traded my F-150 Ecoboost for a 2012 F-250 Power Stroke. No regrets, pulls like a train!

Todd


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Would love to have a diesel but have a gas.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got a gasser. Does what I need with my trailer, so I'm happy with it. Drove home from NC in a 40 mph crosswind on Monday, and that was a handful though...


----------



## Bigbob 784 (Mar 17, 2018)

2010 Ford F250 Super Duty with Power Stroke diesel. Pulls my trailer like an ox team. Update:6.4L Deleted and tuned w/ Mini Maxx tuner.


----------



## WoundUp (Oct 4, 2018)

2005 Ford F250 6.0 Diesel with all the work done, studs, egr delete, and every other thing that could go wrong with it! Bought the truck new my senior year in College and she's still going strong 13 years later. Love that truck.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

WoundUp said:


> 2005 Ford F250 6.0 Diesel with all the work done, studs, egr delete, and every other thing that could go wrong with it! Bought the truck new my senior year in College and she's still going strong 13 years later. Love that truck.


Upgrade the weak points such as you have, the 6.0 Power Stroke is a great engine!

Todd


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

2018 325 bh. Was towing with ram 2500 6.7 Cummins. But just went to Ford F-250 gas. With the cost of diesel fuel over gas in arkansas. I can get 9 miles per gallon in my gas and still save money compared to better gas mileage in the diesel. Unless I get a bigger camper or diesel prices come down closer to gas prices I will not go back to diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

kylemcmahon1 said:


> 2018 325 bh. Was towing with ram 2500 6.7 Cummins. But just went to Ford F-250 gas. With the cost of diesel fuel over gas in arkansas. I can get 9 miles per gallon in my gas and still save money compared to better gas mileage in the diesel. Unless I get a bigger camper or diesel prices come down closer to gas prices I will not go back to diesel.


Diesel prices are high nearly everywhere, currently about a dollar per gallon more the regular gas in Indiana. Not wanting to give up my diesel Ford, I bought for real cheap a higher mileage 2006 Mercury Milan to use as my daily driver. What I paid for that car will be made up in less then two years with the fuel savings compared to if I used my truck as my daily driver.

Todd


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Todd&Regan said:


> kylemcmahon1 said:
> 
> 
> > 2018 325 bh. Was towing with ram 2500 6.7 Cummins. But just went to Ford F-250 gas. With the cost of diesel fuel over gas in arkansas. I can get 9 miles per gallon in my gas and still save money compared to better gas mileage in the diesel. Unless I get a bigger camper or diesel prices come down closer to gas prices I will not go back to diesel.
> ...


Everyone's situation is different. I have to drive my truck around 50,000 miles a year for work. I would love to keep my diesel but with the amount of miles i drive. Money says something different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

